# Does a brown suit go with brown skin?



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a fairly dark individual. I have pretty dark brown skin and black hair. Will a dark brown or even light brown suit look good on me? I know navy looks great on me, but I wonder about the brown. I almost feel like there will be too much brown happening.

I love brown, though. So many nice suit options with brown.

I can post a picture of me later if it helps.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Probably, yes. If you are African- American, very probably.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm at the limits of my ability to discuss this, but I would say that if you have 'warm' tones, then brown will work better than if you have 'cool' tones. That is, does your hair and skin have a bluish (cool) undertone or a gold (warm) one? Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Andy has a thing about this on the main page. We won't really be able to help you without pictures, and even then, those don't always do justice. Ask your wife or girlfirend. Women always get this kinda stuff.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Probably. My kids are a mix of Thai and Mutt (Irish, Am Indian, Dutch, Scotish) and various shades of brown look good on them.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I had the great honor of meeting this gentleman back in 1975. I would say that a brown suit goes quite well with dark skin.










Cruiser


----------



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, here is a picture of me:
https://img67.imageshack.us/i/pict0051c.jpg/

Actually, I've stopped asking girlfriends for advice, especially when it comes to this trad type of clothing that I'm trying to do. They don't have a feel for it. I went through a whole thing of reevaluating my wardrobe last year, and it was the first time I thought about style, etc. The girls will lead you down the wrong path, that's what i learned. I'm trying to look professional, conservative, yet still sharp. The girls always tried to make me look hip, which I hate with every fiber of my being.

Anyway, thanks for the advice. Please let me know what you think.

Here's a fabric that I'm considering. Do you think it goes well with my complexion?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

This is probably not a helpful comment, but if you can make that fabric look good on you then do it. That is classic.


----------



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> This is probably not a helpful comment, but if you can make that fabric look good on you then do it. That is classic.


Ha! Yeah, you're right...not too helpful!

Well...let's think about that fabric: 3-piece suit, white french cuff shirt, burgandy striped tie, dark brown shoes. Does that work?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes indeed, IMHO! It would be hard *not* to look good dressed like that, provided the fit was right.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Consider either lightening or darkening your skin for more contrast. 

(Looks fine to me)


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I meant to say it would probably look good, but noticed my post didn't read that way. Having seen your pic, go for it!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

You are right not to trust your girlfriend about fashion. Most women do seem to know color, however.
It is still really hard to tell how you would look in a brown suit given your skin color. Have you read that color guide yet?

It's not perfect, but it will get you thinking. What you need to do is develop an eye for this stuff. You can't depend on the internet for everything.
Once you kinda get the idea of color, make a point of going out and paying very close attention to other peoples clothes. Sit at an outdoor table at a coffee shop and shamelessly gawk at every passerby. See if they are choosing colors that look good on them. See if the wisdom holds true. Especially pay attention to folks with a similar skin tone to you. Then, try to critically assess your own clothes, and how they look on you. This is a skill and an art- there are no right answers. Whether or not brown looks good on you depends so much on the brown. It's really a case by case basis. Good luck.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Youngster said:


> You are right not to trust your girlfriend about fashion.


At the same time she does know what she likes and sometimes that is more important than following the rule book. I will admit that when I was a "youngster" I didn't always know that. The school of hard knocks can be a harsh teacher, something I learned over the years. It's amazing how much better life can be when the wife/girlfriend is happy. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I am Filipino and have brown skin and black hair. From your picture, I think I am about the same color as you during the winter but definitely darker come summer. I can't really say about a suit since I don't own a brown one but I did recently purchase a pair of light brown slacks that are currently my favorite pair to wear to work (business casual) paired along with a white buttondown. I also prefer my navy suit to my charcoal.

I am also looking for a good deal on a herringbone jacket just like the one you posted in that color. I would definitely get one for myself given the right price.


----------



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it, very helpful.

OK, then unless I'm convinced otherwise, I think my next suit will have to be a brown one. I just got a dark navy beautiful tweed suit (on it's way).


----------



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

I just found a picture of me wearing brown. i think it works, no?
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/60201167453138940100626.jpg/

Granted, it's a darker brown than my skin. The suit fabric above is a lighter brown. i don't know, I just like the fabric...


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

does a one legged duck swim in circles?

That suit will look great on you my man!!!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I had the great honor of meeting this gentleman back in 1975. I would say that a brown suit goes quite well with dark skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir Sidney is looking sharp. You know if he was British he'd have been Sir Sidney a long time ago, along with the greats of the British film industry.

I must admit I had to go out on Wiki to find out if he was still alive. Glad I did because I found this photo, and all I can say is Blimey! Are we sure he isn't Denzel's dad? Uncanny! Remarkable resemblance, maybe it's just the angle. 
https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Poitier_Belafonte_Heston_Civil_Rights_March_1963.jpg


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

That shirt seems to look fine on you. You can look good in brown, if it is the right brown.

Have you considered a brown tweed with a blue overcheck? I'm not sure if you have picked out a tweed yet, but one of the best things about tweed is that there is such a great variety. There is even variety within each fabric- the presence of flecks and checks mean that a brown tweed is never just brown. The right mix of subtle colors could make for a really amazing match to you skin tone.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I had the great honor of meeting this gentleman back in 1975. I would say that a brown suit goes quite well with dark skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tremendously disagree. Dark skinned people look washed out in the following colors: dark shades of orange and tan (all of which are medium colors) and dark, dark medium and medium shades of brown and olive. As a result, these colors make dark skinned peoples' hair (if they have any hair, that is) stick out like a sore thumb.

Pastels (all of which are medium, light medium and light colors), light shades of orange and tan (all of which are light medium colors), shades of beige and peach (all of which are light colors) and light medium and light shades of brown stick out like a sore thumb on dark skinned people (regardless of whether or not they have hair).

Conversely, dark, dark medium and medium shades of brown and olive and dark shades of orange and tan stick out like a sore thumb on gray haired, light skinned people.

Also, conversely, pastels, light medium and light shades of brown, light shades of orange and tan and shades of beige and peach look washed out on gray haired, light skinned people. As a result, these colors make gray haired, light skinned peoples' hair stick out like a sore thumb.

Brunettes (which includes brunette redheads, all of whom have auburn hair; auburn is a mixture of burgundy and dark brown that is half burgundy/half a comparable shade of dark brown) look washed out in the following colors: light medium and light shades of brown, light shades of orange and tan and shades of beige and peach. As a result, these colors make brunette redheads' and brunettes' hair stick out like a sore thumb.

Otherwise, the sky is the limit for what colors look good on brunettes (which, again, includes brunette redheads), dark skinned people (regardless of whether or not dark skinned people have hair) and gray haired (gray hair equally being the following hair colors: black and gray salt and pepper, gray, gray and silver salt and pepper, silver, silver and white salt and pepper and white), light skinned people.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

danziger said:


> I just found a picture of me wearing brown. i think it works, no?
> https://img683.imageshack.us/i/60201167453138940100626.jpg/
> 
> Granted, it's a darker brown than my skin. The suit fabric above is a lighter brown. i don't know, I just like the fabric...


See my post above from 07:48 Eastern Standard Time today (Thursday, December 30th, 2010), danziger.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd say that color will look good on you. But color is not that crucial in jackets and pants. As long as you maintain the proper amount of contrast between jacket and other items (for you, medium to high contrast), you will look nice. I have olive skin myself and find that I don't have to avoid any specific hues, just specific saturations (i.e., pastels and 'hot' colors look terrible on me).


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Your hair and complexion look similar to mine. Except that my hair is greying and yours isn't! A rich-looking brown like the tweed you showed us will work. You may already know this, but olive - especially the olive green of old, much-washed old-style Army fatigues - is especially flattering to our skin and hair colors. So is a darker, almost light-brown khaki. Pink shirts work, too - especially the must-iron OCBDs from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

danziger said:


> The girls will lead you down the wrong path, that's what i learned. I'm trying to look professional, conservative, yet still sharp. The girls always tried to make me look hip, which I hate with every fiber of my being.


An extra stamp on the ol' Man-Card for you friend!!


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sir Sidney is looking sharp. You know if he was British he'd have been Sir Sidney a long time ago, along with the greats of the British film industry.
> 
> I must admit I had to go out on Wiki to find out if he was still alive. Glad I did because I found this photo, and all I can say is Blimey! Are we sure he isn't Denzel's dad? Uncanny! Remarkable resemblance, maybe it's just the angle.
> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Poitier_Belafonte_Heston_Civil_Rights_March_1963.jpg


I've seen Sidney Poitier in person a few times, and he looks sharp regardless of what he is wearing. He exudes class.

Back to the topic at hand, I am not a fan of brown suits regardless of skin tone, but I see nothing wrong with wearing brown sports coats (e.g. tweed) if you have dark skin tone.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

This thread was resurrected months after. I wonder if the OP ever decided!

Brown suits can be cool, but they are strictly casual affairs. That is, not appropriate for business and might not even be suitable for night time.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Skipped this thread 1st time around, but I've seen many examples of brown skin/brown suit that look fabulous! Not for city, not for business, unless you wish to be seen as a person who can successfully flout the rules, and, if you can pull it off, it's superior!


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I have brown skin, and would say that brown clothes go better with brown skin than with any other skin color.
Why? Because brown clothes bring out the brown highlights in your hair and make the brown in your eyes more visible. It also shows off the complexity and beauty of your skin color when you wrap it in something that is brown.
Brown makes most people look washed out, except those with a rich brown skin color.


----------

